# diferent i distint



## Sonambul

Hola  Quisiera preguntar a los catalanohablantes. Me han dicho que como mínimo en el habla barcelonés en castellano​no se utiliza _distinto _, sino sólo y exclusivamente _diferente_, aunque sean casi sinónomos perfectos, y que esto probablemente se debe al catalán en el que, si bien existen las dos formas _diferent _y _distint_, la forma _distint _está en desuso. Podríais confirmarlo o desmentirlo?​


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que es una cosa que depende un poco de cada quién... Yo soy catalanohablante y cuando hablo en castellano utilizo tanto "distinto" como "diferente". Lo que pasa es que hay contextos en los que prefiero una a otra. Por ejemplo, si estoy hablando de personas, prefiero decir que son "diferentes" y para enderezar una conversación diré más bien: "¡pero este es un tema distinto!".


----------



## Sonambul

Me refiero a que en contextos donde en el castellano de comunidades no catalanoparlantes se usa preferiblemente "distinto" como en "pero eso es distinto", en Barcelona , según me han informado, se opta por "eso es diferente". Serán cap***** mis informadores?


----------



## ampurdan

No, yo mismo digo "pero eso es diferente" a veces. Te han informado bien, lo que pasa es que no es una observación absoluta, solamente una tendencia que se debe, casi seguramente, a la influencia del catalán.


----------



## Sonambul

Gracias, ampurdan... pero una cosa más con permiso.
En cuanto al catalán, ¿distint se usa poco? lo pregunto porque está en el diccionario sin ningún tilde de poco usado o arcáico.


----------



## ampurdan

En lenguaje oral no se usa en los dialectos de centro y norte de Cataluña (en otros sitios quizá tampoco, pero no lo sé). Sí se puede ver escrito. De todas formas, creo que en lenguaje escrito existe una diferencia entre "distint" i "diferent". "Diferent" me parece un término más general i "distint" me parece una palabra muy adecuada para señalar que dos objetos no tienen nada que ver uno con el otro, que no hay mezcla entre ellos, etc. ¿Me explico?


----------



## Sonambul

Sí, moltes gràcies.  Cuadra con lo que me han dicho. Pues, ahí está la diferencia - no se usa mucho distint... eso lo explica todo. Definitivamente los diccionarios no están al día... Ya me ves llamando al institut d'estudis catalans. a ver si espabilan. jej
un saludo


----------



## ampurdan

No crec que m'hagi explicat bé, Sonambul. No és que "distint" sigui pròpiament arcaic, sino que no és una paraula que jo faria servir en una conversació de carrer.


----------



## Sonambul

Lo has dicho tú...poco usado a nivel coloquial en según que dialectos, ¿no?
no creo yo que el "distinto" castellano esté teñido de oficialidad, o ¿sí? Por mí que en el castellano ambos vocablos pertenecen a un mismo registro (o varios) sin que uno sea más coloquial que el otro.


----------



## ampurdan

Cierto, en castellano ambos pueden usarse a nivel coloquial y a nivel formal de manera indistinta (que no indiferente  ). Sin embargo, he hecho mi último comentario por lo que decías del diccionario. No creo que esté mal que no señale nada en "distint", puesto que es un término que se puede usar perferctamente por escrito y no causa extrañeza.


----------



## Sonambul

Pues, !ahí está la madre del cordero! 
merezco un premio... casi he descifrado el código catavinci


----------



## Sonambul

si, he dejado caer un comentario bastante frívolo... lo confieso 
Home, gracias, eh


----------



## ildure

Sonambul, que no se use mucho en el habla de los que vivimos en el area de Barcelona, no significa que no sea el común de otras zonas.
Lo que para nosotros son palabras 'casi' en desuso, son de lo más común en otras zonas


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Yo utilizo las dos palabras, aunque sí que utilizo "distint" más a menudo en la acepción que lo distingue de "diferent". 

Además de "diferent", "distint" significa que se percibe claramente. Por ejemplo "Un so clar i distint".

Salut!


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola forenses:

Como este hilo es réplica del del foro 'Solo Español' con idéntico título y lo habéis desarrollado en español y dado que en el 2014 ya me explayé a gusto en él (ver aquí el enlace a mis aportes #6 y #8) y que todas las variantes idiomáticas del catalán coinciden a pie juntillas con las del español, es por lo que doy por bueno todo lo dicho allí.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dymn

No es fa servir _distint _a nivell col·loquial a Catalunya, almenys a Tarragona i Barcelona que és el que em conec. Al País Valencià sí que ho he sentit sovint però.


----------

